

Learn Basic AI Programming with Ruby Warrior - vippy
https://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior

======
vippy
Supplemental materials can be found on the ai-junkie website: www.ai-
junkie.com/architecture/state_driven/tut_state1.html

